# Uli Hoeneß zu verschärfter Haftstrafe verurteilt!



## Krone1 (11 März 2014)




----------



## mbabe (11 März 2014)

Höchststrafe also für Uli Hoeneß


----------



## Harry1982 (11 März 2014)

Wird so oder so nicht in den Knast gehen. Deutsche "Gerechtigkeit" halt.


----------



## redfive (11 März 2014)

Fehlt noch ein Bildschirm mit seinem Elfmeter von '76!


----------



## lofas (12 März 2014)

Uli in die Politik da ist er gut Aufgehoben


----------



## Broxy2846 (12 März 2014)

wäre für ihn noch zu milde xD


----------



## krawutz (12 März 2014)

Karl, was bist du doch für ein fieses, gemeines, schadenfrohes und hämisches Stück. Herrlich !


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2014)

Ich glaube das wäre die gefühlte Todesstrafe für ihn


----------



## Tigy (14 März 2014)

:thumbup:happy010happy010happy010


----------

